

Facebook On Pace To Dominate Display Advertising - jmarbach
http://jmarbach.com/facebook-on-pace-to-dominate-display-advertising

======
theprodigy
This trend will definitely continue. Facebook will dominate display ads
because they give the best targeting platform and people are spending more
time on social networks.

------
RtodaAV
Anyone know what myspace numbers were 3-4 years ago?

